# New Chaos Rumors UPDATED: Latest info



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dig the rumours about the upcoming models for Chaos:



> Games Day France approaches, and we have some interesting news about Chaos for Warhammer 40K. Perhaps we’ll see some new models for the army, but some of the new features will be as follows:
> 
> Terminators, which will be plastic, will include wargear/mutations that will attach to the model’s armor. This means that the sets will not require an additional mutations sprue like there is now.
> 
> ...





> The CSM box will go up in number and there will be a sprue for demon icons. One per god and one for undivided. It will also go up in price.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

I would be surpised if they re-did the possessed as the new ones only came out last year. If the daemons are being redone in plastic that will make a lot of WFB players very happy as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The new metal Possessed are failing, sale-wise, all over from what I understand.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i. fucking. dig.

has anyone mentioned the plastic spawn? i noticed something on warseer about it, seems pretty concrete.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> The new metal Possessed are failing, sale-wise, all over from what I understand.


Probably because they are god-awful. Worst models in the range IMO.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

They do look like they were made in the dark!.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they are truly shocking. they should be kept in the dark, and never let to see the light of day again.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Plastic daemons :yay: as always with these things I will wait and see before I get too excited. Whats the current release schedule/rumour on the CSM stuff?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I love all the ideas presented in rumor, and am looking forward to seeing this new Chaos stuff. Hopefully we'll see rules for a dreadclaw also since we have drop pods now.

Plastic demons I'm happy seeing, I think they'll be one piece bodies like most Fantasy models with seperate arms, but I might be wrong. I'm really looking forward to what they can do with Chaos Terminators. Loyalists had to be divided into two boxes though, what kind of box set or sets would we be looking at for all the stuff that Chaos can have?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: New Chaos Rumors*



The Wraithlord said:


> Dig the rumours about the upcoming models for Chaos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Plastic daemons :yay: as always with these things I will wait and see before I get too excited. Whats the current release schedule/rumour on the CSM stuff?


Current rumours put the new Chaos book as being out for September so this should be a Chaos summer I would think. And as mentioned, there is a large rumour about plastic Chaos spawn out there, complete with mutation sprues and containing 2 Spawn per sprue. Don't think this one has been verified yet though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It will be good to see some Possessed mini's that don't like they have been sculpted by a 2 year old on Crsytal Meth/P/Ice.

Those Chaos termies are going to be intersting as will the deamons, I'm sure the Termies will blow our minds but im not sure about the Deamons. I'm not a fan of single figure sculpts.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

2 spawn per sprue and many mutations would make me want to start up a Morghoul (sp?) beastman army for fantasy


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Take with salt but cool stuff nonetheless:



> Here are a few highlights:
> 
> -Marks are simpler, ie Khorne gives +1 attack, Slaanesh +1 Initiative, Nugle +1 Toughness, and Tzeentch +1 armor save and a 5+ invulnerable save.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Little bit more from a different source:



> hmmm : here's what I've been told.
> 
> marks for normal troops are : K+1A. S+1I,N+1T,T=5+invuln save.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I think, and i probably speak for all chaos players, we're dancing like the lunatics we are at the sound of plastic models being made! and a chaos vindicator... cool


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I cant wait to kill all this stuff


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

yum. tom excited.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

we'll add some more to the pile.. some good, some real bad...

"Well all I know is what is written. As written its the official codex with nothing about there being another one later

IN ADDITION

I saw the NEW chaos codex AND the new apoc book

I honestly didnt read much of either because by the time Im interested they'll be released. However I got some info on tzeentch and some other random tidbits

Marks are being streamlined with very little funky rules. Khorne is +1A, Nurgle +1T, Slaanesh +1I and tzeentch is +1armor save (In addition thousand son marines can get a S5, AP3 bolter for 26pts a model)

BAD NEWS about demons. ALL demons are being removed from the codex and being replaced with "Lesser Demons" which do not take up a spot on the force org chart yet ALL have the same stats. However, they didnt look completely done so its *possible* they may get marks or something to make them unique. At present they were simply lesser demons with same stats for all gods

GREATER DEMONS - Do NOT cost a force org slot and are summoned via the current rules. Basically same

HQs are broken down into Lt, Lord, Demon prince and each have unique options. There is NO armory in the new codex

I could have looked at the whole codex, and unfortunately I couldnt get a copy because of how many issues that would cause

Havocs can have heavy or special weapons 4x

Apoc book. DUE OUT OCTOBER (Chaos is september and New ork codex is christmas). Crazy vehicles in there. Again, I didnt really look at it but MOST of the forgeworld units got massive upgrades and bigger versions were added

One of the eldar options was a different holofield which allows the super heavy to either move 12 and fire everything. Move 12 +D6 and fire main gun or move 24 +2d6 and fire no guns.

Thats all I really read from there unfortunately but the book is *done* and slated for october

Edit - One thing I do remember is that there is no force org chart at all in apoc book.. You use whatever you can afford"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I can see their reasoning behind the Deamons but it doesn't mean I like it. :evil: 

And what the "no armory" is about I have no idea. 

This is going to be very interesting. Good news about the orks though.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Thousand Suns with a 2+ save and ST5 AP3 rapid fire weapon for 26pts! :shock: 
Good grief they needed an Improvement but thats Just damn crazy!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Shame out those daemons, rather like those new thousand sons. They'll
be kicking as all over the board. Should be interesting to see how things
turn out with the armoury/options for characters. Getting all the relevant
stuff directly beneath each unit will help make things a bit easier. 

I do hope that stuff like veteran skills and customisation of aspiring 
champions stays the same!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah! My Dust wing will rock! And will actually kill something! Yipee!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Seems as if there will be 2 Codices for Chaos. Check out what Brimstone had to say:



> I can assure you the Chaos Marine codex is coming and sooner than you think.
> 
> However my previous comments on Legion specific codices appears to have been in error, the new codex contains cult troops and the second codex when it appears will add more flavour to the now generic Daemons and add LatD.
> 
> And as to seeing the final codex I couldn't possibly comment but I can assure you it's not impossible.


More from Brim



> I think the new CSM codex will result in a lot of complaining from Chaos players and non CSM players before it's released.
> 
> However once it's out there and people can see the entire thing and the possibilities this will reduce.
> 
> In the meantime there are both nice and nasty things to look foreward to, for example how about a Khornate Chaos Lord with 13 power weapon attacks on the charge or the deletion of the Basilisk from the codex (sorry IW players).





> > Originally Posted by eldaran
> > @ Brimstone: Do you know anything about the Undivided legions? Just want to know if i would be wasting £54 or not...
> 
> 
> ...





> > Originally Posted by Thanatos_elNyx
> > Don't the core rules prohibit any character having more than 10 in any stat?
> 
> 
> ...





> > Originally Posted by Shebnar
> > Just a humble question: are still present the Books of the God's options and equipments? I know that they could have been reduced in number, but I'd still love to customize the Plague Marine's squads with Nurgle's Rot and other Nurglesque bonanza...
> 
> 
> ...


And then finally Brimstone puts up a rumour roundup of all the rumours:



> This is a collection of Chaos Marine rumours, these are rumours NOT facts, if you want facts wait for the codex.
> 
> I’ll be adding to it as more information becomes available and is not a complete list of codex contents.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

FRom these rumors yeah i can definately see almost a identical resemblance to eldar codex, maybe that is becoming GW standard set up? if so im sure alot of ppl wouldnt have complaints see'in how almost everyone is happy with where the eldar stand


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Are they making plastic chaos dreds? the current model looks pretty old, so it could use with an update.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> FRom these rumors yeah i can definately see almost a identical resemblance to eldar codex, maybe that is becoming GW standard set up? if so im sure alot of ppl wouldnt have complaints see'in how almost everyone is happy with where the eldar stand


I spoke to phil kelly the last time i was at lenton and he said that the codexes will follow the eldar set up, that is going to be the template for the future.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

With this in october and orks in december I am going to be a very poor and busy man over the winter!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Well Wraithlord, if even half of these rules are true, you might have to take down your heretic high council slogan! lol

Thousand sons, Night Lords and Word Bearers. The only chaos marines i like the background of so i might be happy. However Raptors and Oblits should not be allowed to be marked! Thats a total no no going by the background. Also it will be interesting to see if they allow T6 Nurgle bikers!

Guess we'll just have to wait and see. However LaTD in a proper book!? Bring it on! Stuff the Elite armies, i want more gribblies!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking at the above rumours It may be time to switch my allegiance!
Mr Kelly did a great Job on the Eldar codex so I'd expect more of the same for Chaos, such a shame JJ had to ruin my lovely BA's!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Blood Angels are not ruined longbeard! They have just become "homosexual" vampire marines

G.A.Y.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I heard a (completely unfounded) rumor that chaos would be getting Dreadclaw Drop Pods in their new dex


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it may be wishful thinking - I've read a few posts wanting it but not really any saying that they would be and its the sort of thing that people would spread if it was true.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

DaemonsR'us said:


> I think, and i probably speak for all chaos players, we're dancing like the lunatics we are at the sound of plastic models being made! and a chaos vindicator... cool


Ehh...you don't speak for me.  I love my oop rogue trader chaos models. I'll never give them up, never. Mmwwwwhhhhaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 22, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> Thousand Suns with a 2+ save and ST5 AP3 rapid fire weapon for 26pts! :shock:
> Good grief they needed an Improvement but thats Just damn crazy!


Ha Rhino Rush FTW!!

I somehow doubt that that is what they'll have. Pinch of salt taken.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder how i can express my joy for the new chaos models without betraying my cool and calm exterior... 

Yeah it cant be helped... WOHOOO!

New termies? New Demons? New chaos lord? doesnt really get much better than that does it. Although however it does mean i'll have to rebuild my khorne termies...still nothing can be all good.

And more CSM's in a box is a dream come true, the icon bearer thing could rock the house. 

A big bit worried by the new codex layout though. If its anything like the new eldar one i may cry (the layout was painful in my opinion). The words 'no armoury' sounds too much like the eldar codex to me. Grrrr eldar codex.

But yeah i'm excited.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The whole rumours about a new codex just makes me nervous, yay new funky minis, nay losing the individual nature of Chaos.
I have been pretty non plussed at the lack of options in the recent Dexs.

Means there is no point in thinking of painting any more untill I get that dex and probably have to file away some nice conversions.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think It depends on who writes the codex as to how It ends up, It seems GW are looking to streamline all lists making the armoury virtually redundant and encouraging special characters and the like.
I generally expect the Chaos codex to fall In line with the new BA's and DA's are as far as options/competivness are concerned.


----------

